#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Why pubg was troubling ?

## TamillanSivi

*PUBG PROBLEM*  :Spider:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 
most of the time my *pubg* game application asking for verification (FACEBOOK, TWITTER ) and my application fo sometimes restarting . its very troubling for me. someone know the solution please tell me

----------


## kanak

:Mad: 


> *PUBG PROBLEM* 
> most of the time my *pubg* game application asking for verification (FACEBOOK, TWITTER ) and my application fo sometimes restarting . its very troubling for me. someone know the solution please tell me


So shut down the mobile and do the useful work  :Censored:

----------


## TamillanSivi

thank you for replying me, and I accept your point.

----------

